# Phenom x4 940 BE +Asus Crosshair II Formula Temperatur



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Hallo,

Ich habe einen  Phenom x4 940 BE mit Boxed Kühler und ein Asus Crosshair Formula II. Leider habe ich seit dem Asus Crosshair Formula II eine CPU Temperatur von  70-73 Grad(Wenn ich den PC starte ist er schon bei ca. 70 Grad). Wenn ich Prime 95 starte geht die Temperatur nicht über 73 Grad. Die Wärmeleitpaste ist von Arctic Cooling und diese wurde großzügig aufgetragen. Woran könnte das liegen das die Temperatur so hoch ist? Die Bios settings sind die standard settings, Cool and Quiet ist auf Auto gestellt, da ich nur die Option Deaktivieren und Auto habe. 

Danke im Vorraus


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

wenn die Wärmeleitpaste zuuu großzügig aufgetragen wurde, dann besteht die Möglichkeit das die Schicht eher isoliert als die Wärme zu leiten.

Grüße,


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Hi,

Das klinkt fast so, als hättest du zuviel WLP genommen. Die kann ganz schnell zur Wärmedämmpaste werden kann, wenn sie zu Dick aufgetragen wird!
Wie hoch ist dann die Temp. direkt im BIOS? Könnte ja noch ein Auslesefehler im vom Programm sein.
C&Q auf Auto, bedeutet das man die Funktion, dann noch im Windows Aktivieren muß, wenn sie nicht ehh schon an ist. Sieht man mit CPU-Z ob die CPU im Idle runtertaktet.

gruß Chicago


€: Wiedermal zu langsam.


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Danke für die schnellen Antworten.

Im Bios ist die Temp auch sogar zwischen 70 und 80 Grad CPU-Z ist immer zwischen 800MZ und 3014 mhz  pro Kern.


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Da ist wohl wirklich zuviel WLP auf der CPU.
Tja, da bleibt dann nur 1 übrig. Kühler ab, WLP abwischen, WLP neu und sehr dünn, aber gleichmäßig den HS bedeckend auftragen, Kühler wieder drauf.

gruß Chicago


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

was meinste mit HS?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2010)

Damit meint er den Heatspreader der CPU


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

pVt_m4sTeR schrieb:


> Damit meint er den Heatspreder der CPU



Richtig!


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Sorry was ist damit gemeint? Die mitte der CPU?


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2010)

Einfach die sichtbare Oberfläche der CPU  Das Silberne halt  Unter dem Heatspreader sitzt die eigentliche CPU.


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Ok super danke euch. Werde es nach der arbeit sofort mal versuchen und werde dann berichten.


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

so habe alles so gemacht wie beschrieben komme aber trotzdem noch zwischen 58-63 grad im normal Betrieb und 72grad bei Prime 95..... woran könnte es noch liegen? weil ich denke schon das die Teperatur zu hoch ist


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2010)

puuuh... vllt doch ein auslesefehler...

evtl. mal viele verschiedene tools testen

coretemp, everest, realtemp, speedfan,...


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

alles drauf überall das gleiche ........... wie gesagt habe boxed drauf und sonst keinen anderen Kühler drin aus  der Grafikkarte ...


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

und alle kerne laufen dauerthaft auf 3013,62 MHZ doch keine änderung


----------



## Autokiller677 (21. Januar 2010)

Hast du keine extre Gehäuselüfter?

Und der Boxed Kühler ist kein Kühlmonster, so 65° bekommt jeder PII mit Boxed.

Außerden sollte bei ca. 70° die Notabschaltung greifen, vllt sind die Temp Sensoren auch einfach kaputt.


----------



## mephimephi (21. Januar 2010)

in der Systemsteuerung unter Energie, dort mal auf "ausgeglichen" stellen, dann taktet der sich auch runter im normalen Betrieb, denn tut er das nicht obwohl er im Bios auf "Auto" steht, ist er wohl auf "Höchstleistung" eingestellt im Windowsenergieplaner oder wie das da heißt.

Ausser das die Temperaturen zu heiß sind und eigentlich der Prozessor sich abschalten sollte ab 70grad soweit ich das mal gelesen hatte, denk ich eher das die Anzeige der Sensoren nicht passen kann


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Danke hatte Ihn auf Hochleistung gestellt. jetzt hat er zwischen 45 - 53 Grad  jetzt bin ich wieder glücklich


----------



## pVt_m4sTeR (21. Januar 2010)

dennoch fand ich die temps unter last (prime) etwas hoch...


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

werde mir die Tagen einen Neuen Kühler hollen. hoffe dann wird das besser


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Und am Besten noch 1-2 Gehäuselüfter, jenachdem was bei deinem Gehäuse so geht.

gruß Chicago


----------



## PSP-Hacker (21. Januar 2010)

Wlechen Kühler hast den dir vor zu holen?

Gruß PSP-Hacker


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2010)

Ich könnte dir ja nen paar empfehlen für wenig geld 

Alpenföhn Groß Clockner (nicht BE)
Revoltec Pipetower (baugleich mit dem Groß Clockner)
Scythe Mugen 2
für etwas mehr Teuros den Prolimatech Megahalems
und für 60 Teuros ne H50 (ist echt gut das Teil habs selber)


----------



## Daniel-GFX (21. Januar 2010)

Habe mir jetzt noch nicht so die gedanken gemacht. Ich wollte für die kühler max. 70 € ausgeben 

Gehäuse habe ich den Chieftec Dragon


----------



## Ampeldruecker (21. Januar 2010)

Kannst dir ja mal einen raussuchen, und dann segne wir das hier ab, oder auch nicht


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Der Mugen 2 hat eigentlich so das beste P/L verhältnis, den habe ich auch selbst verbaut und bin äußerst zufrieden. Man muß halt mit Ram´s in übergröße aufpassen, da er sehr groß ist, aber mit normalen Ram´s gibt es keine Probleme!

gruß Chicago


----------



## mephimephi (21. Januar 2010)

Beim Mugen nur nicht vergessen, dass Mainboard sollte vorher raus, denn einfach den Klotz aufn Kopfdrehen, Mainboard lässt sich so gut alleine draufschrauben, wobei meine Frau ja extra gewartet hatte falls ich es nicht alleine schaffe 

Aber für um die 32Euro ist es das beste was man machen kann.

Hier nen Video wo man sieht wie man den "einbauen" kann 
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=QSGr-7NqUbI


----------



## Chicago (21. Januar 2010)

Ja, so was vergesse ich gerne zu schreiben, wenn man das nen paarmal gemacht hat, geht´s ja wie von alleine!

gruß Chicago


----------

